# Game Recording



## Pirates1 (Jan 30, 2020)

Does anyone know of a DIY sports recording system? I saw one on here a while back.


----------



## JabroniBeater805 (Jan 30, 2020)

How much do you want to spend?


----------



## timbuck (Jan 30, 2020)

I’ll post my set up later.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 31, 2020)

Alright, here is my super-cheap ass camera set up.  I still can't figure out why a "system" sells for $1,500+.


 You'll need a tripod.  This was $69.95 and is 14 feet tall. https://www.seaportdigital.com/13-5-heavy-duty-air-cushioned-light-stand.html#review-form.  Sure, there are taller options, but to me, anything above 10 feet gives a solid perspective.  Especially if you play any of your games in a stadium setting.  Just head for the top row and you don't even need to extend.
You'll need a tripod head that attaches your camera to your tripod.  $25.  Tripod Head
 You'll need a camera.  I found a sony cx440 brand new on Ebay for $156.
 You'll need a monitor so that you can see what the camera sees. This was $49 on amazon  7" monitor
 To be able to zoom the camera, I bought this remote:  Remote with 9' cable  (the camera is bluetooth enabled and does have a phone app as an option.  But when I tried it, there was too much lag time).  My set up does not allow you to tilt the camera while in use. I set the tripod head at an angle it leave it there.  You miss some of the near field throw ins once in a while
You'll need a HDMI cable to run from the camera to the monitor. 15' Micro HDMI
You'll also need a power source for the monitor.  I just use a portable phone charger with a USB.

These are the basics of what you need.  You'll probably want to mount the monitor to something.  I just use an Ipad holder  (Ipad Holder)mounted to the tripod frame.  I recently picked up this clamp/arm that make this easy.  Mount Arm

So you are "all in" for less than $400.  In order to follow the action, I just rotate the pole of the tripod.  It's not always super smooth, but it gets the job done.

I do think that I will upgrade the monitor to something larger at some point this year.  That may require me to upgrade the power source.

I just picked up "Power Director" software for video editing.  It's a bit advanced for what I am currently doing, but it's been kinda fun to learn.  No reason you can't use iMovie or the included editor on Windows if you just want to put the footage up on youtube.


----------



## ChrisD (Jan 31, 2020)

After years in Marketing , I made my own set up and posted it on here a few times, what Tim has is perfect , no need to spend thousands!  On a side note a few weeks ago a person sold on facebook marketplace a 3500 system for 1200, so always shop around.
I also use Imovie and its perfect and free and apple offers free class's...


----------



## Pirates1 (Jan 31, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Alright, here is my super-cheap ass camera set up.  I still can't figure out why a "system" sells for $1,500+.
> 
> 
> You'll need a tripod.  This was $69.95 and is 14 feet tall. https://www.seaportdigital.com/13-5-heavy-duty-air-cushioned-light-stand.html#review-form.  Sure, there are taller options, but to me, anything above 10 feet gives a solid perspective.  Especially if you play any of your games in a stadium setting.  Just head for the top row and you don't even need to extend.
> ...



That sounds perfect thank you.  I already have some of the stuff on your list.

Time to get it all together now!


----------



## Giesbock (Jan 31, 2020)

Couple ideas:

if you’re trying to capture full game footage start to finish, the mast rig is the best solution. (Assuming you cant hire a pro cameraman on a platform)

I think all DA games and some DPL games are recorded and accessible on Hudl.

if you’re focused on a single player, there are some cool GPS tracking bundles.  As far as I understand it, you’ll have a single, long tracking shot of the target player. Tough to go through to pick out the good moments...

Here’s a different approach:

1. Get a Canon Vixia Camera and Mount it to a decent, 6’ telescoping Manfrotto monopod.

2. Roam the touch lines and end lines, thinking about where your kid is playing, and where the sun is. (Best angle with sun at your back)...

3. track your subject in the viewfinder, and unfortunately, for this to work, you’ll miss much of the peripheral action.  Cue off your subject.  When he or she perks up, jumps, changes direction or puts on a burst of speed, that’s when you START to record him or her.  Try to track ahead, so the subject is at the “back” half of the frame. When that burst of action is over, STOP recording.

Maybe nothing happened. Or, maybe you’re lucky and captured your kid making an impact on the game.

Repeat as required!

By game’s end you might have dozens of short clips...

Later at home, go through the clips quickly and dump the bad stuff.

Name and save the good clips and have fun re-living moments of soccer that otherwise would be gone forever!

Hope this helps.


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2020)

Some advice from experience -- Watch the game through the camera.  My wife and I tried to record some games but when things got really exciting sometimes all the recording held was the sound of excited cheers and pictures of our feet.


----------



## mirage (Jan 31, 2020)

One of my buddies bought the Soloshot3 self tracking video system for recording his kids soccer.

The player has to wear a tracker but that's it. 









						SOLOSHOT® Robot Cameraman‎
					

Your personal robot cameraman. Automatically tracks, edits, and captures 4k action video - just wear or mount the Tag.




					soloshot.com
				




I've seen the footage from it and it pretty good. He said as long as you don't shoot close up (zoomed in too much) it works wonderfully.  When zoomed in too close, the video head moves too much and has trouble keeping the player in frame.  Assuming that its for recruiting video, its better to show more field movements with and without the ball, and opponents in the view so don't believe its a problem.


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 31, 2020)

I have to say HUDL for basketball is pretty amazing.   Daughter has been playing varsity basketball as a freshman and I'm able to see her clips of rebounds, steals, turnovers, points, and assists as it has an option to select individual players.   Each game is videoed with an Ipad, uploaded to HUDL, they do the rest of the work.  Game available 24 hours after upload.  Even gives stats.

Having said that, anyone ever use it for soccer?   I'm also not sure what the cost of their service is, and not sure what it provides.


----------



## Emma (Jan 31, 2020)

mirage said:


> One of my buddies bought the Soloshot3 self tracking video system for recording his kids soccer.
> 
> The player has to wear a tracker but that's it.
> 
> ...


What happens when your child is subbed out?  Does it record the bench?  

It's funny but a serious question because I'd prefer for it to continue recording for the rest of the team to view too.


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2020)

Emma said:


> What happens when your child is subbed out?  Does it record the bench?
> 
> It's funny but a serious question because I'd prefer for it to continue recording for the rest of the team to view too.


I think it is a good idea to record as much of the action as possible all the time.  That might mean planting the camera high up behind one of the goals.  You can zoom in on interesting bits later.


----------



## NickName (Jan 31, 2020)

espola said:


> I think it is a good idea to record as much of the action as possible all the time.  That might mean planting the camera high up behind one of the goals.  You can zoom in on interesting bits later.


My first setup was a GoPro on a mast behind one (our I think) goal.  I ended up moving it to one corner at some point.  It was decent but zooming in after the fact (electronically) gets fuzzy fast.

I ended up with a sideline mast mounted system for ~$1200 all in plus a later replacement camera.  It works decent for full game footage.  Nothing professional but I find it kind of fun to film and edit after the fact.
Like Timbuck, I have Power Director.  overkill and after a couple years I still haven’t (or really tried) to unlock its potential.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 13, 2020)

This past Saturday I had to use the Bluetooth to my phone option for a monitor. 
I broke the end off of my 15’ hdmi cable. 
It works “ok” but the phone is to small to be able to see well. I didn’t use the zoom function because of this. 
But good to have as a backup in case of emergency.


----------



## outside! (Feb 13, 2020)

espola said:


> Some advice from experience -- Watch the game through the camera.  My wife and I tried to record some games but when things got really exciting sometimes all the recording held was the sound of excited cheers and pictures of our feet.


I would offer the opposite advice, based on years of experience. I sight over the top of the camera and point it where I am looking. It makes it much easier to track high balls since I point the camera at where the ball is going to land instead of inducing viewer nausea by trying to follow the high ball. It also is much easier to see the game and anticipate what is going to happen. I have only "lost" the ball a handfull of times when I was zoomed in too close. You should almost never zoom in closer than about 1/3 of the field in order to be able to tell what is happening in the game. I also stop the  video anytime the ball goes out of play, which tends to break up the video into easily viewed clips. I shoot with a DSLR only because I already had one. I would recommend using a real video camera instead of a DSLR. I started out doing photos but switched over to shooting video because the newer camera had the feature and I discovered it is usually better. I still shoot photos occasionally when the light is really good, but the last time I did that I shot over 1400 photos in one game. An elevated rig does give a better view, but I like the fact that my rig is just a small camera bag and a monopod.


----------



## Gravityseeker (Feb 18, 2020)

This may be a little much, but, it is my new solution. I happen to need these things for my everyday work life. I like watching my son play and don't want to sit behind a lens.  This year, I came up with a crafty way fo my 11 year daughter to make some money paying her $30 a game. I get video of my kid and the team gets video as well. Here is the setup,


Edelkrone head (https://www.edelkrone.com/products/headone)
Go Pro Max shooting at 6K (5.6k actual)
Both the Go Pro and the Head are controlled by an iPhone/iPad
And a monopod that will be strapped to the font leg of our easy up.
The 6K from the GoPro will allow you to zoom "in post" pretty close with no loss in quality/sharpness presuming that you are exporting to 1080p -  To *outside!*'s point above, this will give you your 1/3 of the field. Caveat, though...6K footage makes HUGE file sizes so cards and storage becomes a concern. Extra batteries will be needed for a full 90 minute game, and you will need a usb power pack for the iPhone and iPad (iPhone controls the Head, iPad is used as a viewing monitor through the GoPro app). Also, you will need to learn how to edit using proxies in Premiere, Final Cut, etc, unless you have an absolute beast of a computer to edit with. I have tested the workflow using 720p proxies in Premiere on my 2018 Macbook Pro and it works. I will be testing it on the field after state cup at the practices and will post links some footage.


----------



## SoccerLocker (May 31, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Alright, here is my super-cheap ass camera set up.  I still can't figure out why a "system" sells for $1,500+.
> 
> 
> You'll need a tripod.  This was $69.95 and is 14 feet tall. https://www.seaportdigital.com/13-5-heavy-duty-air-cushioned-light-stand.html#review-form.  Sure, there are taller options, but to me, anything above 10 feet gives a solid perspective.  Especially if you play any of your games in a stadium setting.  Just head for the top row and you don't even need to extend.
> ...


This is a great list.  I built a similar setup, and added #8 to live-stream away games for parents who couldn't make it:

   1. Tripod: Velbon Videomate 607 (Small 6 foot for travel ease - works in stadiums fine - not great for field level recording)
   2. Head: Velbon Vel-flo 9 (Bought used with tripod on eBay for $35 - mainly bc of the great reviews of the head)
   3. Camera: Sony CX 455 (Bought $250 refurbished)
   4. Field Monitor: Carnetix ($50 or so - not recommended and looking to replace)
   5. Zoom: Don't use.  Set to catch 70% of the field and just pan/tilt
   6. Basic Amazon 6' cables
   7. Power: 2 USB banks since camera, monitor and livestream box need power
   8. Epiphan X2 Webcaster ($300) "one touch" box to livestream to Youtube or Facebook

I only livestream, so no editing experience at all.

I have since become interested in all in one solutions (camera that auto follows ball and pans/scans/zooms on its own) that can be plugged into the Webcaster.  I have found 3: Veo, Spiideo and Traceup.  Veo can't (raw footage must be uploaded and stitched together), Spiideo is pro level overkill/expensive, but the Traceup looks cool as hell if it works.

Does anyone have experience with Traceup?  They list a bunch of DA/ECNL level clubs that use them, but their website is pretty sparse (Trace Up).  It's expensive but adds a bunch of features (individual player tracking, automatic editing and compiling of clips) that are pretty cool and may be worth it to parents to chip in.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 9, 2020)

SoccerLocker said:


> Does anyone have experience with Traceup?


Our club uses it. 

Works pretty well. Keep some stats as well. 

Based on pricing however not something for an individual to buy.


----------



## Mile High Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

We used it also. Worked well enough and the individual tracking was nice but I know some of the parents griped about the price. We did get a little spoiled with the quality of the DA videos, but it did not have the tracking option.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 9, 2020)

Mile High Dad said:


> We did get a little spoiled with the quality of the DA videos


Royals DA used VEO. Pretty good quality. Question...do or did all the DA clubs use VEO as well?


----------



## Mile High Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

Honestly not sure of the company. We got a link to HUDL where all the videos were uploaded. seemed like their quality was a bit better than the Trace camera.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 9, 2020)

Mile High Dad said:


> Honestly not sure of the company. We got a link to HUDL where all the videos were uploaded. seemed like their quality was a bit better than the Trace camera.


Yep the games were put on Hudl. Good quality. I was curious about the Royals were using so looked it up. VEO. Cool tech.


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 9, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> I have to say HUDL for basketball is pretty amazing.   Daughter has been playing varsity basketball as a freshman and I'm able to see her clips of rebounds, steals, turnovers, points, and assists as it has an option to select individual players.   Each game is videoed with an Ipad, uploaded to HUDL, they do the rest of the work.  Game available 24 hours after upload.  Even gives stats.
> dl
> Having said that, anyone ever use it for soccer?   I'm also not sure what the cost of their service is, and not sure what it provides.


Every DA game was recorded and was uploaded to Hudl.


----------



## SoccerLocker (Jun 9, 2020)

Every DA club made their own decision on how to record (then it was uploaded to DA/Hudl).  Veo is cool, but you can't livestream with it.  Raw video has to be uploaded to Veo so their algorithm can stich it together.

For folks using Traceup:  What are it's shortcomings (besides price)?  Does it live up to all of the promises (i.e. are the tracers / maps / directions /speed accurate)?


----------



## Mile High Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

The tracer and stats were nice. Distance was probably correct but I seem to recall top speed may have been off.


----------



## Runge92 (Jun 9, 2020)

I wanted to thank everyone for all the info. I'm working setting team videos for a couple of ECNL teams in Austin. We intend to use Hudl which the Coach has used in the past, but we don't have a camera man at the moment. I would prefer not to be one.  I have a Soloshot3 after a few years of attempting to do it myself via several video camera setup. The Soloshot does great for an individual player but obviously not the right solution for team video. I wanted to list out a few options I've found so far and just put them out there for comment. The requirements so far is that it needs to be mobile, provide high quality video so players can create highlights, ability to upload to Hudl would be good, and a nice to have is the live stream feature. I don't know if the live stream is a hard requirement since it will surely consume anyone’s data plan quite quickly and nothing is really unlimited when they start throttling the data usage.


Veo - Picture Quality sounds be good - Sounds like you can upload to Hudl
TraceUp - Understand Picture Quality is Not Great - heard complaints about the accuracy of stats - Can you upload?
Provispo - Looks Interesting but out of Netherlands
Spiideo - Another option from Europe (Swenden) - Not sure how good the Mobile solution will be


----------



## SoccerLocker (Jun 10, 2020)

Honestly I would use Veo if live-streaming wasn’t needed in my case.  No cameraman, easy to set up and reasonable price.


----------



## RemagLabfoog (Jun 10, 2020)

This year, our team is also looking for an automatic AI recording system. After much research on systems, and availability here in the US plus information from vendors, we narrowed it down to Veo and TraceUp. Here is my own short summary.

Both systems: easy setup, AI recording (no camera person needed), NO livestreaming, download full game footage after system game processing
Veo - good pricing (1st year $2400, $1500 thereafter), good picture quality by using 4k lenses (but I think final video after processing is 1080@30p), frequent feature updates on software, multi-sport and multi-team recording (think equipment sharing/renting), records indoor and other sports also.
TraceUp - expensive ($3.3K per year), lower picture quality (720@24p), frequent feature updates on software, great player stats keeping and tracking using GPS tiles for each player, their system automatically generate EACH player's touches in the game (think highlight without editing).

For coaches, they like TraceUp because of the stats and player touches. The ability to click on one single player and check his/her in-game play is very valuable to coaches for game analysis. For some parents, they like it also, because the system already clipped player highlights with human editing.
For other parent like me, I prefer Veo for its lower cost and higher quality game footage. After watching both system's video recording, in my opinion, Veo is much much better. You can also share the equipment with other teams to lower the overall cost.
Our team still have not made a decision on the system yet. Best of luck on your search.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 10, 2020)

Is it billed on a cost per game?   Or flat cost for unlimited usage?


----------



## RemagLabfoog (Jun 10, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Is it billed on a cost per game?   Or flat cost for unlimited usage?


The price given to us are billed annually with unlimited games and unlimited game storage in the cloud


----------



## SoccerLocker (Jun 11, 2020)

Thanks for the breakdown.  The camera quality is a pretty big issue.  I have seen some Veo video and haven’t been blown away, but it sounds like Traceup is worse.

BTW - That Veo price looks like Club pricing (which can be used for unlimited number of teams and games).
Traceup, however, looks like the team level (aka Elite) pricing.  While it does allow for unlimited games, I’m not sure if you can move the trackers among different teams.  They have a Custom pricing option that probably has extra trackers and is most likely more expensive, but it’s a custom quote.


----------



## Runge92 (Jun 17, 2020)

Runge92 said:


> I wanted to thank everyone for all the info. I'm working setting team videos for a couple of ECNL teams in Austin. We intend to use Hudl which the Coach has used in the past, but we don't have a camera man at the moment. I would prefer not to be one.  I have a Soloshot3 after a few years of attempting to do it myself via several video camera setup. The Soloshot does great for an individual player but obviously not the right solution for team video. I wanted to list out a few options I've found so far and just put them out there for comment. The requirements so far is that it needs to be mobile, provide high quality video so players can create highlights, ability to upload to Hudl would be good, and a nice to have is the live stream feature. I don't know if the live stream is a hard requirement since it will surely consume anyone’s data plan quite quickly and nothing is really unlimited when they start throttling the data usage.
> 
> 
> Veo - Picture Quality sounds be good - Sounds like you can upload to Hudl
> ...


based on some quick calls

Vendor (all portable)VEO (Team)VEO (CLUB)Provispo (Sports Cam Control)Provispo (Sports Cam Action)Camera Setup2X 4K 0.5 Fields2X 4K 0.5 Fields1X 4K 7 M Full (PTZ)1X 4K 7 M Full (PTZ)Recording Resolution4K4K4K4KDownload Resolution1080x920 30 fps1080x920 30 fpsUNKUNKTactical PerspectiveYesYesYesYesGame Mode PerspectiveYesYesYesYesInternal Storage5 Hrs5 Hrs6 Hrs6 HrsBattery Life5 Hrs5 Hrs6 Hrs6 HrsUpload Time (3 MBPS)1 Game 1.5 Hrs1 Game 1.5 Hrs1 Game 1.5 Hrs1 Game 1.5 HrsFile Size6 GB6 GB2 GB2 GBFile FormatMP4MP4MP4MP4Device ControlApp on PhoneApp on PhoneProvided TabletProvided TabletLive Stream CapableIn WorkIn WorkYesYesLive Stream CompatibilityIn DevelopmentIn DevelopmentAgnostic (FB, YouTube, Etc)Agnostic (FB, YouTube, Etc)HUDL CompatibleYes after ProcessingYes after ProcessingYes after ProcessingYes after ProcessingInterface with UnitWifiWifiWifiWifiWaterproofYesYesYesYesCloud StorageUnlimited with SubscriptionUnlimited with Subscription1 Season1 SeasonAccess To ContentVeo Portal All PlayersVeo Portal All PlayersSingle User (send out)Single User (send out)HW Cost$799​$799​All Included $2,250​All Included $1,350​TriPod Cost$250​$250​$0​$0​Subsciption Cost Yearly$1,140​$1,500​$0​$0​


----------



## Runge92 (Jun 17, 2020)

Runge92 said:


> based on some quick calls
> 
> Vendor (all portable)VEO (Team)VEO (CLUB)Provispo (Sports Cam Control)Provispo (Sports Cam Action)Camera Setup2X 4K 0.5 Fields2X 4K 0.5 Fields1X 4K (7M back from sideline) Full (PTZ)1X 4K (7M back from sideline) Full (PTZ)Recording Resolution4K4K4K4KDownload Resolution1080x920 30 fps1080x920 30 fpsUNKUNKTactical PerspectiveYesYesYesYesGame Mode PerspectiveYesYesNoNoInternal Storage5 Hrs5 Hrs6 Hrs6 HrsBattery Life5 Hrs5 Hrs6 Hrs6 HrsUpload Time (3 MBPS)1 Game 1.5 Hrs1 Game 1.5 Hrs1 Game 1.5 Hrs1 Game 1.5 HrsFile Size6 GB6 GB2 GB2 GBFile FormatMP4MP4MP4MP4Device ControlApp on PhoneApp on PhoneProvided TabletProvided TabletLive Stream CapableIn WorkIn WorkYesYesLive Stream CompatibilityIn DevelopmentIn DevelopmentAgnostic (FB, YouTube, Etc)Agnostic (FB, YouTube, Etc)HUDL CompatibleYes after ProcessingYes after ProcessingYes after ProcessingYes after ProcessingInterface with UnitWifiWifiWifiWifiWaterproofYesYesYesYesCloud StorageUnlimited with SubscriptionUnlimited with Subscription1 Season1 SeasonAccess To ContentVeo Portal All PlayersVeo Portal All PlayersSingle User (send out)Single User (send out)HW Cost$799​$799​All Included $2,250​All Included $1,350​TriPod Cost$250​$250​$0​$0​Subsciption Cost Yearly$1,140​$1,500​$0​$0​


quick correction ...


----------



## SoccerLocker (Jun 17, 2020)

That is awesome, thanks!  Going to check into Provispo Sports Cam Action RN.


----------



## SoccerLocker (Jun 17, 2020)

Looks like the Provispo units you mentioned (Control and Action) are permanently mounted, which won't suit my needs.  The Veo is mast mounted which can be used on road games, and isn't terribly bulky.  If Livestream feature is coming, it would be a game changer - IMO.

The Provispo Sportsmast looks like the unit that would work better, and looks to be a much bigger deal to lug around.


----------



## ChrisD (Jun 17, 2020)

Those are all pretty amazing systems right there, to be almost autonomous is rad, at the showcase's this past year there were quite a few of them up and around all alot of the green unit ones, must have been teams or the company farming prospect.
For my videos , I like having more of a personality to them, Zooming in and having range is key...I personally don't like watching a game from too far, 
I have always pieced together towers or units and have had major success and during quarantine lets just say I may have made my favorite combo ever.  Ive help 7 of you with your towers , when your ready to upgrade DM me and I'll send you the info
Ability to go up to 27 ft in the air , about 80% aluminum so very light weight.
I look forward to filming your guys and girls games as always this season.
be safe ...hit me up when your ready.


----------



## SoccerLocker (Jun 24, 2020)

FYI: I reached out to Provispo regarding the portable solutions and received the following response:


We deliver different mobile solutions. I will summarize them for you down below.




SportsMast Control costs €1999 once (exclusive vat) and €25 per month for support, service and 24/7 remote control. The monthly costs for service are optional and have to be decided by the client itself.
SportsMast 7,3 meter
SportsCam Control
SportsCam Tablet
SportsMast Bag
Wifi connection
Portable power charger (5-6 hours recording)




SportsMast Action Cam costs €1499 once (exclusive vat) and €25 per month for support, service and 24/7 remote control. The monthly costs for service are optional and have to be decided by the client itself.
SportsMast 7,3 meter
Action Cam
SportsCam Tablet
SportsMast Bag





I will explain the difference between these two solutions to you.



The SportsMast Control is a 7 meter portable mast with a SportsCam Control. This is a remote control camera on top. The camera is connected through wifi with your tablet, notebook or even your mobile phone. The live feed will show up on your device and you are able to control the camera remotely, record and playback the video. Sit on the bench, stand on the pitch or go wherever you want in reach of the camera and record your match or trainings session. Capturing the feed into Nacsport, SportsCode, Longomatch and Dartfish etc. live by a wireless connection with the SportsCam Control and you can do real time analysis and give feedback to your team directly.



The SportsMast Action Cam is a 7,3 meter mast with an Action Cam on top. The camera is connected through wifi with your device, this can be a phone tablet or laptop. The live feed will show up on your device. Unlike the SportsMast Control, you cannot control the Action Cam remotely. The Action Cam has to be controlled manually through a stick that is mounted on the SportsMast to record your match or trainings session. When recording is finished, you can take out the sd card and put it on your device to send the video directly to other platforms like Sportscode, NacSport, Longomatch and Dartfish etc.


----------



## SoccerLocker (Sep 1, 2020)

The DJI Ronin SC gimbal is on sale ($279, down from $439), and I took the plunge.  That, along with a 4 meter light stand creates a very cost efficient way to get up higher and remotely pan/tilt (and possibly zoom if your camera is compatible).  About $360 all in, and you can obtain high(ish) vantage points with control from your phone or even an xbox/playstation remote.

DJI Ronin
Neewer HD Light Stand

If you really want to get up higher, for another $220, you can get a 20 foot tripod instead.  I didn't go this route because it only supports 5 lbs, and if I swap out my DSLR camera, it will be over 5 lbs with the gimbal.

Glide Gear TST 20' Tripod


----------



## NorCal (Sep 1, 2020)

ChrisD said:


> Those are all pretty amazing systems right there, to be almost autonomous is rad, at the showcase's this past year there were quite a few of them up and around all alot of the green unit ones, must have been teams or the company farming prospect.
> For my videos , I like having more of a personality to them, Zooming in and having range is key...I personally don't like watching a game from too far,
> I have always pieced together towers or units and have had major success and during quarantine lets just say I may have made my favorite combo ever.  Ive help 7 of you with your towers , when your ready to upgrade DM me and I'll send you the info
> Ability to go up to 27 ft in the air , about 80% aluminum so very light weight.
> ...


Is that a Christian Hosoi board I see in the background???


----------



## timbuck (Sep 1, 2020)

SoccerLocker said:


> The DJI Ronin SC gimbal is on sale ($279, down from $439), and I took the plunge.  That, along with a 4 meter light stand creates a very cost efficient way to get up higher and remotely pan/tilt (and possibly zoom if your camera is compatible).  About $360 all in, and you can obtain high(ish) vantage points with control from your phone or even an xbox/playstation remote.
> 
> DJI Ronin
> Neewer HD Light Stand
> ...


Very cool.  Pardon my ignorance-  But how to you control the pan and tilt from 15 feet up?


----------



## algomez619 (Sep 1, 2020)

espola said:


> Some advice from experience -- Watch the game through the camera.  My wife and I tried to record some games but when things got really exciting sometimes all the recording held was the sound of excited cheers and pictures of our feet.


So true! lol


----------



## SoccerLocker (Sep 1, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Very cool.  Pardon my ignorance-  But how to you control the pan and tilt from 15 feet up?


via bluetooth and app:

DJI Ronin SC Xbox controller how to


----------



## outside! (Sep 2, 2020)

NorCal said:


> Is that a Christian Hosoi board I see in the background???


I think the more import question is '55, '56 or '57?


----------



## ChrisD (Sep 2, 2020)

outside! said:


> I think the more import question is '55, '56 or '57?


55 shrt bed big window!  Thats why I film so I can buy Hotrod parts


----------



## NickName (Sep 4, 2020)

@ChrisD can you tell me where you got your mast and the cost?   Mine is PVC/Plastic and I get a lot of sway in the wind.  Been trying to replace it for some time but I’m coming up on the end of soccer (maybe 2 years if my kid sticks).

@SoccerLocker and @ChrisD: how is the latency on the head rotation/tilt via Bluetooth?  The ones I’ve seen in the past have had issues following the action on fast paced games?  Specifically on the near side.  My current setup is manual and I don’t necessarily see myself changing but I do like tech crap and have been accused by my wife of buying stuff we dont need.


----------



## SoccerLocker (Sep 4, 2020)

NickName said:


> @SoccerLocker and @ChrisD: how is the latency on the head rotation/tilt via Bluetooth?  The ones I’ve seen in the past have had issues following the action on fast paced games?  Specifically on the near side.  My current setup is manual and I don’t necessarily see myself changing but I do like tech crap and have been accused by my wife of buying stuff we dont need.


From what I have seen via YouTube reviews, good enough to take the plunge.  I will let you know after I receive and play with it a bit...

I have operated manual rigs and anything below the camera (usually midfield touchline) action is pretty hard to follow manually, IMO.  That's something that's really important to me as well and I may experiment with getting a bit further from touch.


----------



## ChrisD (Sep 4, 2020)

SoccerLocker said:


> From what I have seen via YouTube reviews, good enough to take the plunge.  I will let you know after I receive and play with it a bit...
> 
> I have operated manual rigs and anything below the camera (usually midfield touchline) action is pretty hard to follow manually, IMO.  That's something that's really important to me as well and I may experiment with getting a bit further from touch.


Wifi setup works for controlling head units , here's the problem though.  I film alot , and I mean by now I would have filmed 30 games min, BUT when I film at Silver lakes or certain high populated areas like Santa Ana (theres a specific highschool that is surrounded by 100, maybe 1000s of apartments)  you will start to get interference .  Silverlakes was horrible for me , so i went hardwire, all the pro setups are hardwire for a reason, its way more reliable.  And Im just talking the connection to pan and tilt controls...

For years I used a 13' mast I bought off amazon and bescor head unit https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/64399-REG/Bescor_MP101_MP_101_Motorized_Pan_Head.html
when the ball crossed halves to fast for the motorized head, I just turned the mast with my hand and worked great for years.

With Covid and not filming I began wanting to upgrade but didnt want to drop $500 on a 25' manfrotto tripod, my good friend has one and its awesome but heavy.  I went to harbor freight, bought a 60 dollar American flag mast and pole setup.  Its all aluminum , works perfect and goes up 20 plus feet.  I bought the same base the guys from direct tv use online for 25 bucks and bingo I have a better (IMO) tripod than anyone out there, no sway , super light and cost me under 100 bucks.  Shit looks like a professional setup and Im extremely happy with it.

You guys want info, I can post it up.

Everyone should be filming, whether its football, baseball or any sport, we have a limited time with our kids and no easier way than to flash down memory lane than youtube, its free and content will be there forever .....


----------



## ChrisD (Sep 4, 2020)

NorCal said:


> Is that a Christian Hosoi board I see in the background???


yea man, Ive gotten to know him thru the years, great guy, great father, good human.


----------



## SoccerLocker (Sep 5, 2020)

SoccerLocker said:


> The DJI Ronin SC gimbal is on sale ($279, down from $439), and I took the plunge.  That, along with a 4 meter light stand creates a very cost efficient way to get up higher and remotely pan/tilt (and possibly zoom if your camera is compatible).  About $360 all in, and you can obtain high(ish) vantage points with control from your phone or even an xbox/playstation remote.
> 
> DJI Ronin
> Neewer HD Light Stand
> ...


First day out at an empty park with the new setup and I am impressed.  

The Ronin SC is insanely cool.  The app on my phone allows full remote capability (Pan, Tilt, Scan, Roll, Zoom, Record) for my Sony CX-455.  You can also pair your phone to a bluetooth game controller, which is much smoother and more functional.  I walked across the field with just the ps4 controller and it was still controlling the camera with no meaningful delay.  You can customize the buttons and set sensitivity/smoothness as well.  I will definitely use the ps4 controller to record games.

The hardest part is balancing the Ronin SC.  Based on the weight of your camera, you have to position it so that the tilt, pan and roll axes are all in balance.  It's tricky, especially with a really light camera (mine is 0.75 lbs).  I wouldn't recommend this for a camera/lens setup under 1.25 lbs (its rated to almost 4.5 lb payload).  I had to add some weight in order to balance and am ordering a much larger battery which should get me there.

The second issue is the hdmi cable you need to run the camera.  It adds a lot of weight as you extend the tripod to height.  The fix for me was in the base of the gimbal.  They have hotmounts with covers that screw on with 2 screws.  By loosing the screws, you can run a small diameter hdmi cable under the cover and screw down to how in place.  This holds some weight near the top, and keeps the cable from unplugging.  You can then velcro the cable at each section as you raise it.

So, for about $420 (Gimbal, Light Stand, Controller, Battery) I fell I really improved my setup over the 6 foot manual tripod.


----------



## ChrisD (Sep 5, 2020)

SoccerLocker said:


> First day out at an empty park with the new setup and I am impressed.
> 
> The Ronin SC is insanely cool.  The app on my phone allows full remote capability (Pan, Tilt, Scan, Roll, Zoom, Record) for my Sony CX-455.  You can also pair your phone to a bluetooth game controller, which is much smoother and more functional.  I walked across the field with just the ps4 controller and it was still controlling the camera with no meaningful delay.  You can customize the buttons and set sensitivity/smoothness as well.  I will definitely use the ps4 controller to record games.
> 
> ...


velcro is your friend, velcro the cable to mast and your good.


----------



## NickName (Sep 9, 2020)

SoccerLocker said:


> The Ronin SC is insanely cool.  The app on my phone allows full remote capability (Pan, Tilt, Scan, Roll, Zoom, Record) for my Sony CX-455.


couple follow up questions:
Does zoom work from the controller?  I’m wondering how to control pan/tilt from one controller and zoom from the other.

How does the gimbal connect to the mast?

I’m toying with the idea of replacing my setup.  It’s served me well for a few years now but with covid, I’m bored and want to play with some new toys.


----------



## SoccerLocker (Sep 9, 2020)

NickName said:


> couple follow up questions:
> Does zoom work from the controller?  I’m wondering how to control pan/tilt from one controller and zoom from the other.
> 
> How does the gimbal connect to the mast?
> ...


Yes.  Each trigger controls zoom (left zoom out / right zoom in).  Pan, tilt, roll, zoom and record stop/start all from one wireless controller. While my Sony wasn’t specifically listed as compatible I think zoom/record should work with any name brand camera with a mini usb input for control.  Those functions are controlled by connecting a cord between the gimbal and your camera.

The grip attaches to the light stand with a 1/4” 20 Bolt.  The grip also has a larger female connector as well as the 1/4 20.


----------



## SoccerLocker (Sep 30, 2020)

I'm getting better each game with the camera control, but it's still a work in progress.  Here's a stream from last weekend:  Game Recording

Any cameraman tips would be welcomed.


----------



## Carlsbad10 (Sep 30, 2020)

SoccerLocker said:


> I'm getting better each game with the camera control, but it's still a work in progress.  Here's a stream from last weekend:  Game Recording
> 
> Any cameraman tips would be welcomed.


Thanks for recording the Sharks vs. Royals game.  I recorded from the other side with a Veo on a 24 ft manfrotto tripod but the I was on the wrong side with the afternoon light.  The next day turned out better, still figuring how to best optimize resolution and positioning but cool setup with the AI cloud putting together the video in a short amount of time.  press record and leave!


----------



## SoccerLocker (Oct 1, 2020)

Carlsbad10 said:


> Thanks for recording the Sharks vs. Royals game.  I recorded from the other side with a Veo on a 24 ft manfrotto tripod but the I was on the wrong side with the afternoon light.  The next day turned out better, still figuring how to best optimize resolution and positioning but cool setup with the AI cloud putting together the video in a short amount of time.  press record and leave!


Awesome!  Hope you stayed in the shade during your trip!!!

That Veo is unbeatable for simplicity.  Unfortunately no great low touch solution for live-streaming yet...

Love the graphics and scoreboard too!


----------



## zebrafish (Oct 3, 2020)

SoccerLocker said:


> I'm getting better each game with the camera control, but it's still a work in progress.  Here's a stream from last weekend:  Game Recording
> 
> Any cameraman tips would be welcomed.


That video is great--

Could you describe the rest of the setup a bit more?

You have:
Tripod
DJI Ronin-SC Gimbal Stabilizer
Sony camcorder
Game controller (connected to the gimbal via phone app)

You mentioned an HDMI cable-- is that to come down to the ground to hook up to a monitor so you can see what the camera is seeing?


----------



## Chalklines (Oct 3, 2020)

How many of your players feel more pressure when they have a camera up their ass recording every mistake? Honest question.....

100% believe film is great teacher but not before a player is mature enough to understand the tool.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 3, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> How many of your players feel more pressure when they have a camera up their ass recording every mistake? Honest question.....
> 
> 100% believe film is great teacher but not before a player is mature enough to understand the tool.


I don’t think younger players see it that way. I think they get pretty excited to see themselves on YouTube. (Probably a bit different if every game is recorded and super analyzed by the coach/team each week)


----------



## SoccerLocker (Oct 3, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> How many of your players feel more pressure when they have a camera up their ass recording every mistake? Honest question.....
> 
> 100% believe film is great teacher but not before a player is mature enough to understand the tool.


Actually, just the opposite.  I keep recording because my kids enjoy rewatching their games on YouTube.  It's feels less like work and more like fun .

I think it's important to watch any soccer to learn.  If my DDs watch their own film with players they know, they actually pay critical attention.


----------



## SoccerLocker (Oct 3, 2020)

zebrafish said:


> That video is great--
> 
> Could you describe the rest of the setup a bit more?
> 
> ...


There's an HDMI cable from the camera at the top down to the streaming encoder at the bottom.  Then out to a monitor, which I watch while controlling the gimbal with the controller.

I'll take a picture tomorrow of the setup, before streaming the Royals v SD Surf 05s: 05 Royals v Surf


----------



## SoccerLocker (Oct 4, 2020)

Camera mounted and balanced on gimbal.


----------



## SoccerLocker (Oct 4, 2020)

fully extended


----------



## sdb (Oct 4, 2020)

SoccerLocker said:


> View attachment 9155
> fully extended


What encoder are you using to stream? LiveU? Teradeck?


----------



## SoccerLocker (Oct 4, 2020)

sdb said:


> What encoder are you using to stream? LiveU? Teradeck?


Epiphan Webcaster X2.  It was recommended by the City FC (fka LA Galaxy SD) livestream producer a few years ago as the simplest solution for the money.  No longer in production, but you can find them on eBay.


----------



## NickName (Oct 5, 2020)

SoccerLocker said:


> Actually, just the opposite.  I keep recording because my kids enjoy rewatching their games on YouTube.  It's feels less like work and more like fun .
> 
> I think it's important to watch any soccer to learn.  If my DDs watch their own film with players they know, they actually pay critical attention.


I’ve been asked a couple of times by my kids teammates if I will be filming again this season. One mentioned it was the favorite part of the game. 
I don’t think the kids even notice the camera during the games. Perhaps if I’m setting up on their side (sun direction dictates) but beyond that, I’m pretty invisible.  
Occasionally I will hear “I need to see the replay of that” during a game which is amusing.

Coach will occasionally get the kids together and review a game when there its too hot/raining on practice day.  I hope it helps but even if its just me watching after the fact, its still fun.


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 7, 2020)

So here is a clip using the App DoubleTake which allowed me to use my phone to video with two zooms. 

One had the keeper centered and zoomed in, the other showed almost half the field. I then edited the zoomed in video by zooming in a bit more then cut to the wide zoom video to see the finish of the play.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 7, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> How many of your players feel more pressure when they have a camera up their ass recording every mistake? Honest question.....
> 
> 100% believe film is great teacher but not before a player is mature enough to understand the tool.


My DD and her team don't even think about it. They are recorded every game and have been for yrs.

I suspect most kids could care less.


----------



## ChrisD (Oct 7, 2020)

Kids care less or are super excited I film alot of games.  
The only people who should be nervous are the parents.  I love all of you but some parents after watching the videos , tend to notice they are little loud joy sticking or reffing from the sideline.  And hearing it second hand is a bit embarrassing (Thats why I started filming to shut myself up)
The mic picks up everything .........


----------



## SoccerLocker (Oct 8, 2020)

ChrisD said:


> Kids care less or are super excited I film alot of games.
> The only people who should be nervous are the parents.  I love all of you but some parents after watching the videos , tend to notice they are little loud joy sticking or reffing from the sideline.  And hearing it second hand is a bit embarrassing (*Thats why I started filming to shut myself up*)
> The mic picks up everything .........


Can't disagree here.  It's a nice side effect, for sure.

The main impetus was to get film on tape for scouts.  The fact that my DD likes to review it and I am too focused to comment is a plus.


----------



## soccerfamof3 (Oct 21, 2020)

ChrisD said:


> Wifi setup works for controlling head units , here's the problem though.  I film alot , and I mean by now I would have filmed 30 games min, BUT when I film at Silver lakes or certain high populated areas like Santa Ana (theres a specific highschool that is surrounded by 100, maybe 1000s of apartments)  you will start to get interference .  Silverlakes was horrible for me , so i went hardwire, all the pro setups are hardwire for a reason, its way more reliable.  And Im just talking the connection to pan and tilt controls...
> 
> For years I used a 13' mast I bought off amazon and bescor head unit https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/64399-REG/Bescor_MP101_MP_101_Motorized_Pan_Head.html
> when the ball crossed halves to fast for the motorized head, I just turned the mast with my hand and worked great for years.
> ...


I would definitely like some info on flag mast and pole set-up.


----------



## ChrisD (Oct 21, 2020)

soccerfamof3 said:


> I would definitely like some info on flag mast and pole set-up.











						20 Ft. Telescoping Flag Pole Kit
					

Amazing deals on this 20Ft Telescoping Flag Pole at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




					www.harborfreight.com
				




This is what Im using for the mast, its ultra light and goes up the perfect height.  The 25ft manfrotto is about the same height but about 3x the weight.
For the base I used a https://www.amazon.com/feet-Satellite-Tripod-Mount-2-Inch/dp/B0043OAI9M/ref=sr_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=tripod+satellite+tv&qid=1603321895&s=electronics&sr=1-4
the whole set up cost about 80 dollars with coupons.
Being aluminum its very easy to set up, not as bulky as the manfrotto, but also isn't as nice as the manfrotto but does more than needed when comes to performance.
80 dollars vs 500 dollars


----------



## NickName (Oct 29, 2020)

SoccerLocker said:


> View attachment 9154
> Camera mounted and balanced on gimbal.


question, where did you get the connector from the pole to the gimbal?  been searching around as they are different sized screw holes


----------



## SoccerLocker (Oct 29, 2020)

NickName said:


> question, where did you get the connector from the pole to the gimbal?  been searching around as they are different sized screw holes


Light stand comes with a standard 1/4" 20 male connector at top.  Gimbal has 2 female connections on bottom of grip (1/4" 20 and 3/8" 20) and it screws right in without an adaptor.   The flat tripod that comes with the gimbal (shown in most pictures) also uses this 1/4" 20 female connection, so you just assemble the gimbal without the tripod and screw to pole.


----------



## soccerfamof3 (Nov 2, 2020)

ChrisD said:


> 20 Ft. Telescoping Flag Pole Kit
> 
> 
> Amazing deals on this 20Ft Telescoping Flag Pole at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.
> ...


What would I have to use or do to the top to be able to connect the camera?  TIA!


----------



## SoccerLocker (Aug 7, 2021)

Veo camera version 2 just announced with live stream capabilities.  Game changer


----------



## SoccerLocker (Aug 7, 2021)

Veo Camera 2 Announcement


----------



## mike-g (Aug 11, 2021)

@SoccerLocker.  Thanks for sharing your setup. I bought the Ronin to test out with my current setup. I’ll be using it with an iPhone 12 Pro Max running Filmic Pro and paired with an IPad running Filmic Remote. Hoping this works this so I dont have to stand on a ladder anymore in the blazing sun.  I may try to mount my iPad up there to record with so I don’t have to spend hours transferring the files over from the phone. I use LumaFusion on my iPad to edit in the score boards and goal cam replays.   
Question, can you get a few games off one charge for the Ronin?  
Any overheating issues with it being in the sun for long periods of time?


----------



## SoccerLocker (Aug 12, 2021)

mike-g said:


> @SoccerLocker.  Thanks for sharing your setup. I bought the Ronin to test out with my current setup. I’ll be using it with an iPhone 12 Pro Max running Filmic Pro and paired with an IPad running Filmic Remote. Hoping this works this so I dont have to stand on a ladder anymore in the blazing sun.  I may try to mount my iPad up there to record with so I don’t have to spend hours transferring the files over from the phone. I use LumaFusion on my iPad to edit in the score boards and goal cam replays.
> Question, can you get a few games off one charge for the Ronin?
> Any overheating issues with it being in the sun for long periods of time?


You should be able to film multiple games.  When I use it, a 2 hour recording uses ~20% of the battery.  Probably less with an iPhone v a camera.  I'm in AZ and have never had any overheating issues.


----------



## mike-g (Aug 12, 2021)

SoccerLocker said:


> You should be able to film multiple games.  When I use it, a 2 hour recording uses ~20% of the battery.  Probably less with an iPhone v a camera.  I'm in AZ and have never had any overheating issues.


Awesome! Thanks for the response. Gonna test out my setup this weekend during a scrimmage.


----------



## supercell (Aug 12, 2021)

I tried to use one of the gimbal setups and found them too slow. Here is what I use:

30' fiberglass pole








						Camera Pole - Wonder Pole®
					

Wonder Pole® Brand




					wonderpole.com
				




Surveyors tripod

Servo City radio control pan tilt system.








						PT2645-S Wireless Pan & Tilt System
					

Welcome to ServoCity where you can get the parts you need to bring your ideas to life! From servos to switches, from actuators to Actobotics, we work hard to bring you the best components backed by unparalleled technical support




					www.servocity.com
				



This type of radio control is pretty robust to interference, I have never had a glitch with it.

With this rig, you can use any camera from phones to cheap video cams to digital SLR's. You will need some sort of remote control arrangement depending on what camera you use.  You can produce much better video than VEO, Trace, or any other automatic system with a bit of practice and effort.


----------



## mike-g (Aug 12, 2021)

@SoccerLocker,  could you tell me what speed/smoothness settings have worked the best for you? 

Have you been able to compensate for the slight lag using the Ps4 Controller.


----------



## SoccerLocker (Aug 12, 2021)

@mike-g, I keep the pan/tilt speed in the low 20s for a slow game and high 20s for a fast game.  After I use the roll to set the camera level with the far touch line, it goes to 0.  Smoothness I keep in the very low single digits  I don't like the camera to slow to a halt, which can be perceived as lag.

I don't get much lag with my ps4 and these settings, and can usually keep the ball in the center square of the screen (my external monitor has a tic tac toe overlay that I use).

I do sometimes get lag in the zoom, but I use that as sparingly as possible.


Hope this helps!


----------



## mike-g (Aug 16, 2021)

@SoccerLocker  Thanks for the tips.  I used the setup this weekend and can agree with your settings. I didn't get much lag with the PS4 except with the zoom like you mentioned.  It turns out my lag before was due to a remote wireless monitor I was using, but now I'm using it via HDMI and no lag. 

I ended up getting a Sony AX43 camera to use with this and it works great!  
Pro: You can use a shotgun mic, which I use with this camera. 
Con; you need to worry about battery life. 

I tried the Sony CX405, but the image quality wasn't great and you can't use an external mic. 
Pro: You can plug the camera in via USB to an external battery pack. 
Con: Image not as good, no 4k and no mic input. 

Here is a sample of one of the games from this weekend.  I literally bought he A43, on Saturday night before Best Buy closed, came home, charged it, and then brought it to the game in the morning to use. All worked out well fortunately.


----------



## ChrisD (Aug 16, 2021)

Im selling one of my set ups, at least the motorized pan and tilt head and tripod...... I'll let the motorized head go for 200.00 its one of the best systems out there.  


			https://www.adorama.com/pqmh430.html?gclid=CjwKCAjwmeiIBhA6EiwA-uaeFcpv5eL5t77oEba7bORdHO5ULVHf0npKnIJr46e8kBlMmnAs9Bxr5RoCL6kQAvD_BwE&gclid=CjwKCAjwmeiIBhA6EiwA-uaeFcpv5eL5t77oEba7bORdHO5ULVHf0npKnIJr46e8kBlMmnAs9Bxr5RoCL6kQAvD_BwE&utm_source=adl-gbase-p
		


you can get amazing footage like this with the right set ups, wireless systems are OK but they lag and when you play dense areas like silver lakes , temecula or oceanside you get way too much lag from interference.......hardwire is the only way you can stay on the ball and get footage like this





Hit me up I live in tustin, If someone needs a 20ft tripod as well that will be another 300.00
9492742703
Chris D


----------



## SoccerLocker (Aug 17, 2021)

mike-g said:


> @SoccerLocker  Thanks for the tips.  I used the setup this weekend and can agree with your settings. I didn't get much lag with the PS4 except with the zoom like you mentioned.  It turns out my lag before was due to a remote wireless monitor I was using, but now I'm using it via HDMI and no lag.
> 
> I ended up getting a Sony AX43 camera to use with this and it works great!
> Pro: You can use a shotgun mic, which I use with this camera.
> ...


This looks great!!!  Nice camera work and good work with the overlay and instant replay


----------



## Alika M (Aug 17, 2021)

ChrisD said:


> Im selling one of my set ups, at least the motorized pan and tilt head and tripod...... I'll let the motorized head go for 200.00 its one of the best systems out there.
> 
> 
> https://www.adorama.com/pqmh430.html?gclid=CjwKCAjwmeiIBhA6EiwA-uaeFcpv5eL5t77oEba7bORdHO5ULVHf0npKnIJr46e8kBlMmnAs9Bxr5RoCL6kQAvD_BwE&gclid=CjwKCAjwmeiIBhA6EiwA-uaeFcpv5eL5t77oEba7bORdHO5ULVHf0npKnIJr46e8kBlMmnAs9Bxr5RoCL6kQAvD_BwE&utm_source=adl-gbase-p
> ...



Thats a pretty awesome setup.  I have a decent camera but wanted to upgrade my tripod.  The one i have is adequate but when panning from left to right etc, it is not smooth and that does affect the video output.

Any recommendation on a moderately priced tripod with a good panning head (not necessarily motorized).


----------



## mike-g (Aug 17, 2021)

SoccerLocker said:


> This looks great!!!  Nice camera work and good work with the overlay and instant replay


Thanks!  It's been an ongoing evolution over the last 5 years. My daughter guested for this game but usually I'll do chroma key overlays of the players like they do in US Football games, when someone scores a goal.  Takes a long time to edit a game though, especially a high scoring one. I like to 1-0 wins .


----------



## mike-g (Aug 20, 2021)

@SoccerLocker
Harbor Freight Apache 4800 case: Got it on sale for $45


----------



## maestroFRSM (Oct 3, 2021)

What height do you recommend recording from?


----------



## SoccerLocker (Oct 3, 2021)

maestroFRSM said:


> What height do you recommend recording from?


I use a 13 foot stand, because it was much cheaper ($59) than a 20 foot ($299).  A few feet higher (16 - 18) would be ideal, IMO.


----------



## SuperSoccerStar (Oct 20, 2021)

@SoccerLocker Are there any other options to livestream? I'm trying to figure out a livestream option. Do you know if any video cameras have this option integrated yet? It seems like the only option is the discontinued Webcaster X2? The plan is to go with a DJI Ronin SC Gimbal and a Light Mast. I'm having trouble figuring out the livestreaming aspect. I really need to figure out the easiest way to send and receive the livestream as I'm doing it for the grandparents to watch and of course document the games forever. Thank you for any help you can provide. This thread has been great!


----------



## supercell (Oct 20, 2021)

Streaming options from $ to $$$$


Cheap - strap a cellphone to an articulating camera head and stream away.
Pros - one stop solution, a good 5G phone may work ok in alot of cases.
Cons -
subject to poor coverage, outages,
no ability to restart the app on your phone during the game
no zoom capability


Moderate - purchase a video encoder and single cell modem, roughly $1000-1300 plus a cellular service plan
Pros -
uses output stream from camera, so better quality than phone
some ability to troubleshoot since hardware is not up on the pole

Cons -
Bandwidth better than a phone, but still subject to poor coverage and outages
requires separate plan from cell provider


Moderate - use multiple modems from a single encoder, about $1500 plus two or more cellular service plans
Pros
more robust video since using multiple connections, ideally from two carriers
even higher robustness if you use a service to bridge your two connections

Cons

High quality - use a bonded cellular service, ~$3-5k plus multiple cellular service plans, and a bonding cloud service.
Pros
the most robust portable connection. uses multiple connections from multiple carriers to improve robustness

Cons
probably $3-5k plus service fees. Requires multiple service plans
larger units are backpack sized


Very high quality - get hardline internet at the field
Cons - expensive, not very portable


----------



## SuperSoccerStar (Oct 20, 2021)

@supercell you didn't list the Webcaster X2 as an option? I was hoping there was some option where you could use your phone as the streaming device or that there was a camcorder that had livestreaming to youtube for example as an option. Maybe the reason I cant find anything like that as its not an option. The webcaster you plug the hdmi out from your camcorder into it and then your live streaming to youtube if you use the wifi from your cellphone for example. I was just thinking what the webcaster does that came out years ago could be easily integrated into a camcorder or for sure another device in the past couple years would have come out that does what the webcaster does.


----------



## SoccerLocker (Oct 20, 2021)

SuperSoccerStar said:


> @SoccerLocker Are there any other options to livestream? I'm trying to figure out a livestream option. Do you know if any video cameras have this option integrated yet? It seems like the only option is the discontinued Webcaster X2? The plan is to go with a DJI Ronin SC Gimbal and a Light Mast. I'm having trouble figuring out the livestreaming aspect. I really need to figure out the easiest way to send and receive the livestream as I'm doing it for the grandparents to watch and of course document the games forever. Thank you for any help you can provide. This thread has been great!


I never found a camera that integrates live-streaming.  Doesn't mean they don't exist, but used 1080p camera + webcaster X2 + good external monitor was about $700 so I quit looking.  If you have trouble funding a Webcaster X2, PM me.  We may be upgrading to a VEO v2 and getting rid of the gear.

You will also need very good cell service, preferably Verizon, to work best.


----------



## supercell (Oct 21, 2021)

SuperSoccerStar said:


> @supercell you didn't list the Webcaster X2 as an option? I was hoping there was some option where you could use your phone as the streaming device or that there was a camcorder that had livestreaming to youtube for example as an option. Maybe the reason I cant find anything like that as its not an option. The webcaster you plug the hdmi out from your camcorder into it and then your live streaming to youtube if you use the wifi from your cellphone for example. I was just thinking what the webcaster does that came out years ago could be easily integrated into a camcorder or for sure another device in the past couple years would have come out that does what the webcaster does.


The webcaster (and there are lots of other encoders like it) convert the hdmi stream from your camera to IP and transmit it via wifi or hard wired connection. The trouble is, you typically don't have an internet connection at the field, or rather the one on your phone doesn't connect to webcaster. There is at least one way to do this though. You can buy a cheap hdmi to usb converter and use an application like cameraFi live which will let you stream that video using your phone's cell network. It does work (I've tried it), however it is not very reliable. You will get plenty of dropouts and compromised video depending on your cell phone's connection. This is a variation of option 1 above but does not really improve the stability of the connection which is based on your phone and the cell network. This is why people who do professional streaming often use a bonded cell service which combines together several cell connections from different carriers. They send this to a cloud server which deconflicts and merges all the data and streams your video live. Works pretty well but is beyond the scope of a parent diy soccer videographer.


----------



## SuperSoccerStar (Oct 21, 2021)

SoccerLocker said:


> I never found a camera that integrates live-streaming.  Doesn't mean they don't exist, but used 1080p camera + webcaster X2 + good external monitor was about $700 so I quit looking.  If you have trouble funding a Webcaster X2, PM me.  We may be upgrading to a VEO v2 and getting rid of the gear.
> 
> You will also need very good cell service, preferably Verizon, to work best.


hopefully you bought your veo 2 already. They already pushed people who bought the minute they announced out 4 more months to get their units. Its now "maybe" February.


----------



## SuperSoccerStar (Oct 21, 2021)

I found this camera. Live streaming and you can put the score and time and stuff on the live stream by using an app on your phone. Thoughts?



			JVC Pro Product Overview Page


----------



## supercell (Oct 22, 2021)

SuperSoccerStar said:


> I found this camera. Live streaming and you can put the score and time and stuff on the live stream by using an app on your phone. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> JVC Pro Product Overview Page


That's a sweet camera. Automates alot of the things most people do in post to produce soccer video, but in a streaming platform.  Here are a few cons for such a pricey device/system:

- likely a single cell modem connection. Just a matter of time until you find yourself at a field with a crappy connection unable to stream. For that amount of money it should be robust. With current technology you need a bonded cellular connection for go-almost-anywhere and it will work functionality.
- no integration with your gimballing solution of choice. That means two controls you have to operate, zoom and pan/tilt. If you're streaming, you want to have zoom control over the camera at your fingertips. Producing good quality real time video is hard with control handicaps like this. Watch some college games on ESPN+ to see how easy it is to produce ugly video even with good equipment and solid streaming connections.
- that camera is getting a bit heavy for the gimballed heads you guys are discussing here. Gimbal speeds may be marginal for a high level game.

You can package a cheaper, higher performing, and more robust solution for less if you are willing to do some integration. For example, you can use any camera you like on a servo controlled pan/tilt head controlled with a radio control system. Use one channel of the radio for zoom control to the camera via a camremote adapter so you have pan/tilt on one stick, zoom on the other. Other camera functions may be controlled also if you have spare channels. The camera's HDMI output goes to the bonded cellular video encoder of your choice (VidiuX, LiveU, etc). Some limited overlays are possible here, but that JVC will have the advantage with that sort of thing.

But all of this is old school and requires an operator on site. The modern solution avoids much of this claptrap. Trace, Veo, Pixellot and others use two or more fixed cameras (no gimbals or optical zooms) producing a single large stitched image. An AI algorithm is able to zoom in on that composite image to track the ball, players, or whatever you might want. Right now they do it in post, but that capability can be done in real time as well with sufficient processing power. This is where technology is headed.


----------



## ChrisD (Oct 22, 2021)

https://www.hipod.com
		

buy this and forget everything else...

videos posted on YouTube are fine enough, trust me the live streaming isn't worth the hassle . Ultimately ask yourself why you want to livestream, to say that your live-streaming to 3 people......... Unless you get over 100-500 consecutive views game after game I dont see the need.  I dont think any youth club gets that.

I post videos online it works for the parents, if the parents can't make a game its not because they want to sit at home and watch to , it cause their busy and can't make the game.

I know we are tecky nerds, but invest in a good camera system and get away from any of the wifi based cameras and pan and tilt heads that used motors or wifi, their slow glitchy and dont work .  You need to hard wire everything , Silverlakes is notorious for jamming up systems and creating lag

Think of this , if someone was to pay you $200 a game would they be happy that you loose the ball, or can't keep up with runs because you camera is too slow.

Invest in a good camera, and a even better tripod setup, the hi pod lite is the best bang for your buck, its smooth , less wires and just works awesome, forget the livestream , no body will watch it ( I have a friend that livestreams and he constantly --maybe get 0-3 people)

The hi pod light is what every filming service uses at surf cup, they use it for a reason.


----------



## supercell (Oct 22, 2021)

I must have missed @SuperSoccerStar's question about whether streaming was really needed  or not .

FWIW, the hipod is vastly overrated and out of date. I've used almost everything out there, and hipod ranks dead last for me. Nobody sticks with it for long. It's expensive, bulky, heavy, and a pain to set up and maintain.


----------



## ChrisD (Oct 22, 2021)

supercell said:


> I must have missed @SuperSoccerStar's question about whether streaming was really needed  or not .
> 
> FWIW, the hipod is vastly overrated and out of date. I've used almost everything out there, and hipod ranks dead last for me. Nobody sticks with it for long. It's expensive, bulky, heavy, and a pain to set up and maintain.


I meant the super lite https://www.hipod.com/hi-pod-super-lite/
I meant the newest version of it the superlite, yes the older version is way too big..
no better system out there Ive filmed for 8 year professionally and recreational, theres no better system than this.
Panning control left right up and down are controlled by the used with friction bands, much faster that any remote control pan head, period.
The tripod itself gos up to 15ft, you need no more than 13' really.
the super lite is light enough weight 25 pounds max and when folded up if fits over your shoulder.

The original design was bulky yes, but the super lite is all over at each field, its the best for filming.

Only run for the money will be the veo2, just depends on video quality at the end of the day , and currently none of the self service units have great quality

my 2 cents


----------



## borussia (Nov 3, 2021)

There is a product that is about $700 less expensive, as light, and faster to setup or take down than anything Hipod has.  We own a fleet of them and sold all the hipods we use to have, including the super lite.



ChrisD said:


> I meant the super lite https://www.hipod.com/hi-pod-super-lite/
> I meant the newest version of it the superlite, yes the older version is way too big..
> no better system out there Ive filmed for 8 year professionally and recreational, theres no better system than this.
> Panning control left right up and down are controlled by the used with friction bands, much faster that any remote control pan head, period.
> ...


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Nov 3, 2021)

ChrisD said:


> Kids care less or are super excited I film alot of games.
> The only people who should be nervous are the parents.  I love all of you but some parents after watching the videos , tend to notice they are little loud joy sticking or reffing from the sideline.  And hearing it second hand is a bit embarrassing (Thats why I started filming to shut myself up)
> The mic picks up everything .........


Me too but I still don’t shut up.  I find my self repeating myself 3 times when my dd has the ball.


----------



## supercell (Nov 3, 2021)

borussia said:


> There is a product that is about $700 less expensive, as light, and faster to setup or take down than anything Hipod has.  We own a fleet of them and sold all the hipods we use to have, including the super lite.


Nice tease boruskie. I'll bite, are you gonna tell us what it is?


----------



## SuperSoccerStar (Nov 3, 2021)

supercell said:


> Nice tease boruskie. I'll bite, are you gonna tell us what it is?


lol what a funny post.. pretty sure its a joke


----------



## borussia (Nov 17, 2021)

SuperSoccerStar said:


> lol what a funny post.. pretty sure its a joke


sorry, i dont check this site but a couple times a month.  









						Hague AMP1 Highshot Camera Mast 7.3m With Remote Control Powerhead & Bag — Hague Camera Supports
					

Price excludes VAT  The Hague AMP1 Highshot Camera Mast with 340° remote controlled powerhead allows you to reach 7.3m (24ft) in height and then control the camera position via the remote controlled powerhead. This mast kit is an ideal solution for aerial mast photography, sports analysis, site surv




					www.haguecamerasupports.com
				




We use these exclusively for our aerial cameras.  In fact I was just in sunny San Diego with a few of these and it was great out there!


----------



## borussia (Nov 17, 2021)

supercell said:


> Nice tease boruskie. I'll bite, are you gonna tell us what it is?











						Hague AMP1 Highshot Camera Mast 7.3m With Remote Control Powerhead & Bag — Hague Camera Supports
					

Price excludes VAT  The Hague AMP1 Highshot Camera Mast with 340° remote controlled powerhead allows you to reach 7.3m (24ft) in height and then control the camera position via the remote controlled powerhead. This mast kit is an ideal solution for aerial mast photography, sports analysis, site surv




					www.haguecamerasupports.com


----------



## borussia (Nov 17, 2021)

sorry, this is the unit we actually use.  It has the manual pan and tilt.  the motorized ones are not ideal for soccer, etc...









						Hague AMP4 Highshot Camera Mast With Manual Pan & Tilt Plus Padded Bag — Hague Camera Supports
					

Price excludes VAT  The Hague Highshot Camera Mast with manual pan & tilt capability is ideal for both photography and filming applications, including property photography, sports filming and sports analysis. Supplied in a padded transit bag for easy transportation.  The 6.2m (20ft 4”) Hague




					www.haguecamerasupports.com


----------

